# How Michael Bisping helped save Kendall Grove’s career



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Always wondered what happened to Grove. He was once a highly touted fighter on TUF. Good to hear he's making his comeback.



> Michael “The Count” Bisping inspires extreme emotion from MMA fans. You either love him or hate him, but there’s not really a middle-of-the-road path. As one of the most polarizing figures in the sport, he catches a lot of heat for his outspoken manner and unwillingness to be anything other than brutally honest.
> 
> What many don’t get to bear witness to, is the side of him that goes out of his way to help others, even if it means digging into his own pockets to do so. Case in point: Kendall Grove.
> 
> ...


----------

